# Using Tab Key to Cycle through Basic Panel Fields



## ck619 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello,

I personally use the Tab Key to cycle through Basic Panel fields, i.e. Temp, Tint, Exposure, etc.
Then arrow keys to adjust the number.

The problem is when I cycle through, it highlights the number field, then the slider for the next adjustment, rather than jump directly to the next number field.

For example, if I click the Temperature number field to activate it (highlights the number in blue), then hit Tab, it goes to the Tint slider. If I hit Tab again, it goes to the Tint number field. I hit Tab once more, it highlights the Auto button. Hit Tab again, it highlights the Exposure slider. Then finally once more, it highlights the Exposure number field.

*I'm looking for a way to cycle through the number fields only, using the Tab Key.*

--
*Specs:
*Mac OS X (10.6.8)
Lightroom 4.1
No plug-ins installed

I know this is possible, as it's how several of my colleague's Lightroom actually operates by default. Their's doesn't go field, slider, field, slider. Just field, field, field. Go figure. :thinking:

There was also another member w/ the same issue a couple years back.
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?10496-tab-key-for-navigation

Though the OP never updated with successful results, nor did the advice given help my situation.

Huge thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2012)

Have you tried Ctrl+Tab (may be Cmd+Tab on a Mac)?

Welcome to the forum, BTW!


----------



## ck619 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks TNG!

Unfortunately, Ctrl+Tab does not do the trick.
Neither does Cmd+Tab.

I appreciate your input though.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 3, 2012)

Pity. Ctrl+Tab works fine on Windows.....maybe there's another key combination which will work on a Mac which one of our Mac gurus will know about.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a setting in the main Keyboard Preferences.  Go to System Preferences > Keyboard > Keyboard Shortcuts tab and at the bottom, set it to Text Boxes and Lists only.


----------



## ck619 (Jul 3, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's a setting in the main Keyboard Preferences.  Go to System Preferences > Keyboard > Keyboard Shortcuts tab and at the bottom, set it to Text Boxes and Lists only.



You, Victoria, have just made my day. *That worked perfectly.* Thank you.

Cheers from California.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 4, 2012)

No problem!  That's tripped me up enough times!


----------

